# I Called Walgreens to Ask About the Fall Covid Vaccine and When I Could get It



## Aprilbday12 (Aug 9, 2022)

I called Walgreens today to ask when they would have the new Covid vaccine in for us senior citizens. The FDA approved a 5 shot or 3rd booster if it’s taken 4 months or more after the last booster. The pharmacist told me they have not been given any date yet. 
For those of you like me who have received 2 shots plus 2 boosters, will you get a 5th shot? I plan to.


----------



## chic (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 9, 2022)

Aprilbday12 said:


> For those of you like me who have received 2 shots plus 2 boosters, will you get a 5th shot? I plan to.


Yes, but I might delay in hopes they come out with a version that is more specific for the current variants, and I'll probably wait until flu shot time.  Though I did read that getting a booster will not make a person ineligible for also getting an updated vaccine if one becomes available.


----------



## IKE (Aug 9, 2022)

Geez another one ??

I don't know about the rest of you folks but I beginning to feel like a.......


----------



## jujube (Aug 9, 2022)

Yes, absolutely. I've had covid once and don't want it again.  I know someone who's currently on his third go-round with it and he STILL won't get the vaccine.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Aug 9, 2022)

I had Covid in June so will have immunity for awhile. Going forward I only intend to get one Covid vaccine a year in the fall.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 9, 2022)

I will get the next Covid booster and the seasonal flu shot when they become available.

I need to find out if there should be a waiting period between the two shots or if they can be taken together.


----------



## Been There (Aug 10, 2022)

I have two vaccines and two boosters, plus having Covid, so no more shots.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2022)

Aprilbday12 said:


> I called Walgreens today to ask when they would have the new Covid vaccine in for us senior citizens. The FDA approved a 5 shot or 3rd booster if it’s taken 4 months or more after the last booster. The pharmacist told me they have not been given any date yet.
> For those of you like me who have received 2 shots plus 2 boosters, will you get a 5th shot? I plan to.


After the way the 4th booster made me feel I won't get anymore this year unless they make us at work. And from this point on I will only get what is mandatory at work. I have a bad history of becoming allergic to certain drugs with overuse so I don't want to put myself into even higher risk.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 10, 2022)

Yes, absolutely.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 10, 2022)

I've had 4 Covid shots, and will get the next booster.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 10, 2022)

For non EU travellers to the EU, a single booster is considered to confer full vaccination and is (currently) valid indefinitely.


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 10, 2022)

When will the madness stop?


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Aug 10, 2022)

WHY?  The real killer strain is gone, the newer ones are a lot less dangerous.   I am 72, as is my wife.  We got the first shots and one booster.   Last month we both got covid.  We took the meds our doctor prescribed for five days.  And were fine soon after that.  We never really got sick, just a cough and tired, nothing more.   The shots are still unknown as to how they may impact your health over the long run.  So, no more shots for us....


----------



## Jace (Aug 10, 2022)

Just HOW MANY shots is it gonna take?...to màke you feel safe?

82 shots later!   w(°ｏ°)w 

Don't forget the pneumonia shot!

And, _the beat goes on!_


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 10, 2022)

Aprilbday12 said:


> I called Walgreens today to ask when they would have the new Covid vaccine in for us senior citizens. The FDA approved a 5 shot or 3rd booster if it’s taken 4 months or more after the last booster. The pharmacist told me they have not been given any date yet.
> For those of you like me who have received 2 shots plus 2 boosters, will you get a 5th shot? I plan to.


Walmart here is already giving a fifth shot, if you are 4 months past the fourth.  I know several who have done it.

I am undecided, if it looks like an update will be out soon I will wait, if not I'll get the 5th.


Aunt Bea said:


> I will get the next Covid booster and the seasonal flu shot when they become available.
> 
> I need to find out if there should be a waiting period between the two shots or if they can be taken together.


I got booster 1 and the flu shot at the same time last year.  They told me that it was ok to do them together, but if you did only one you should wait a month for the second.  Don't know if the story will be the same this year, we'll see.


Timewise 60+ said:


> The shots are still unknown as to how they may impact your health over the long run.


That is of course true, but now we have a couple of years of data and hundreds of millions of people who have gotten the vaccines.  I have seen no statistical or epidemiological evidence of long term impact yet.


----------



## Aprilbday12 (Aug 10, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> When will the madness stop?


True about that. I keep an open mind on every one’s views. I often learn a lot.


----------



## Geezerette (Aug 10, 2022)

After first 2 regular Moderna and first Moderna booster I only had mild fatigue and muscle aches for a couple of days. After my 2nd Moderna booster, arthritis flared up in every single joint and took a few weeks to get back to “usual” pain level. Very sore.
To my knowledge I  haven’t had covid using the normal precautions. I don’t plan on getting any more shots until I get my regular fall flu shot late Sept or early Oct.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 10, 2022)

I just got the 2nd booster after the two initial Moderna vaccines, so I'm probably good for the next several months.  My healthcare provider emails when these are available.     The worst reaction I've ever had has been a sore arm for a couple days, pretty mild.


----------



## Aprilbday12 (Aug 10, 2022)

Jace said:


> Just HOW MANY shots is it gonna take?...to màke you feel safe?
> 
> 82 shots later!   w(°ｏ°)w
> 
> ...


You are right, I’ll be a zombie cyborg pretty soon! Next…!


----------



## Aprilbday12 (Aug 10, 2022)

IKE said:


> Geez another one ??
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you folks but I beginning to feel like a.......
> 
> View attachment 233757


For sure, but with 6 family members gone now from when they did not know how to treat it, ( early 2020), I guess I’ll allow the bullseye


----------



## Aprilbday12 (Aug 10, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> WHY?  The real killer strain is gone, the newer ones are a lot less dangerous.   I am 72, as is my wife.  We got the first shots and one booster.   Last month we both got covid.  We took the meds our doctor prescribed for five days.  And were fine soon after that.  We never really got sick, just a cough and tired, nothing more.   The shots are still unknown as to how they may impact your health over the long run.  So, no more shots for us....


So happy that you recovered so well. May I please ask what medication the doctor used?


----------



## Aprilbday12 (Aug 10, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> When will the madness stop?


Hopefully soon


----------



## Em in Ohio (Aug 10, 2022)

I had the two Moderna shots - and then got Covid in May from an extended family reunion.  I'm waiting for the new vaccine due in the fall that is more attuned to the latest variant - and I'll get a flu shot and a pneumonia shot, too.  The Covid kicked my butt and it has taken months to recover and I'm still terribly weak and easily fatigued.  I don't want it again!


----------



## Tabby Ann (Aug 10, 2022)

I've never gotten any Covid vaccine shots at all and everyone I know has gotten Covid except me and they all got all their vaccine shots.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 10, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Yes, absolutely.


Me too!


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 10, 2022)

*Only had 3 shots. Got my 3rd with my flu shot last fall.  When I go for flu shot I will get the covid too.  Yes...last year I got both at the same time*


----------



## Aprilbday12 (Aug 10, 2022)

Tabby Ann said:


> I've never gotten any Covid vaccine shots at all and everyone I know has gotten Covid except me and they all got all their vaccine shots.


I love your luck and your fantastic immune system!


----------



## Aprilbday12 (Aug 10, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> I had the two Moderna shots - and then got Covid in May from an extended family reunion.  I'm waiting for the new vaccine due in the fall that is more attuned to the latest variant - and I'll get a flu shot and a pneumonia shot, too.  The Covid kicked my butt and it has taken months to recover and I'm still terribly weak and easily fatigued.  I don't want it again!


Oh no Em. So very sorry. I also plan to get mine as soon as they open up the new Fall one!


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Aug 11, 2022)

Aprilbday12 said:


> So happy that you recovered so well. May I please ask what medication the doctor used?


I don't recall the names of the pills.  But, we (My wife and I) had to take three pills twice a day for five days. I will ask my wife to see if she recalls the name of the medications...if she does, I will post!


----------



## rgp (Aug 11, 2022)

chic said:


> View attachment 233749




 I'm not going to enter into the argument .... there's no point but ......

  I do like the picture HA,HA,HA !!!

 Thanks !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aprilbday12 (Aug 11, 2022)

rgp said:


> I'm not going to enter into the argument .... there's no point but ......
> 
> I do like the picture HA,HA,HA !!!
> 
> Thanks !!!!!!!!!


Me too ! ( and I get the shots!)


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Aug 11, 2022)

Aprilbday12 said:


> So happy that you recovered so well. May I please ask what medication the doctor used?


They gave us a medication called Paxlovid.  It came as three pills you take every morning and afternoon.  Two of the pills are the same and one is different, but they are called Paxlovid.  We took these for 5 days.   They upset my wifes stomach for a few weeks, not real sick, just stomachache.  I had no problem with them.


----------



## DebraMae (Aug 11, 2022)

Yes, I'll be getting mine.


----------



## win231 (Aug 11, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> When will the madness stop?


  When they've made enough $$$$$.
Which will be quite a while.


----------



## win231 (Aug 11, 2022)

Tabby Ann said:


> I've never gotten any Covid vaccine shots at all and everyone I know has gotten Covid except me and they all got all their vaccine shots.


Same here.  I never bought into the "Miracle Covid Vaccine."  The only people I know who were very sick with Covid were vaccinated.

Interesting reaction last year when I saw my regular doctor for Rx refill for Insulin.  It was during the big Mask Mandate.
The doctor said, _"Well, after we're all vaccinated, we can throw away these stupid masks."_
I said, _"I'm not interested in the vaccine."_
After a pause, he said, _"You know, there's something to be said for that."_
Not the answer I was expecting from a doctor.

Last week, a doctor was being interviewed about Monkeypox on a TV health channel.
After the usual _"Everyone should get vaccinated,"_ the interviewer asked, _"Does the vaccine prevent Monkeypox?"_
The doctor replied, _"Uh......We think it should."    _What a creative answer.


----------



## chic (Aug 12, 2022)

win231 said:


> When they've made enough $$$$$.
> Which will be quite a while.


That could be forever with all the viruses they've got lined up. They'll continue until people stop complying.


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 12, 2022)

win231 said:


> When they've made enough $$$$$.
> Which will be quite a while.


The greed of the Pharmacy companies is endless.  We are the guinea pigs.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> I will get the next Covid booster and the seasonal flu shot when they become available.
> 
> I need to find out if there should be a waiting period between the two shots or if they can be taken together.


According to this, you can take them together.
https://www.aarp.org/health/conditions-treatments/info-2021/when-to-get-vaccines.html


----------



## Devi (Aug 12, 2022)

It's also possible not to offer yourself up as a guinea pig. Just sayin'.


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 15, 2022)

jujube said:


> Yes, absolutely. I've had covid once and don't want it again.  I know someone who's currently on his third go-round with it and he STILL won't get the vaccine.


Maybe he has a great immune system that is fighting off the virus...jmo


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 15, 2022)

Tabby Ann said:


> I've never gotten any Covid vaccine shots at all and everyone I know has gotten Covid except me and they all got all their vaccine shots.


Sadly, that seems to be the case for a lot of people.


----------



## suds00 (Aug 15, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> The greed of the Pharmacy companies is endless.  We are the guinea pigs.


would you ask the pharmacy companies to only make drugs that are certain to work after years of testing and after competition has been eliminated  so no one makes a profit?.          should they not attempt to "cure" other diseases? and then make these drugs free?


----------

